# Original Banshee Scream Hardcore-Rahmen 200mm RARITÄT !!! Ab 1 EUR Auktion!!!



## wildsau74 (12. Dezember 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Banshee-Scream-Hardcore-Rahmen-200mm-RARITAT-/260914585147?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3cbfb89e3b


Original
*BANSHEE Scream Hardcore-Rahmen
mit 200mm Federweg + neue Lager*
Baujahr 2003
Die Mutter aller Freerider!!
Hand built in Canada!

Baugleicher Rahmen von Josh Bender!
(googelt einfach mal nach und Ihr werdet sehen was er damit alles anstellte...)


*TOP RARITÄT!!!
KEIN BIKEPARKEINSATZ! KEINE RENNEN!
KEINE DROPS!
Sondern nur Freeride-Touren in den Alpen!*



Beschreibung

original Banshee Scream 2003er Rahmen, grau-metallic, Kettenstrebe Alu natur
gebraucht mit ein par Kratzern und einer Scheuerstelle am Steuerrohr, jedoch 100% funktionsfähig (Keine Dellen, keine Risse!!!)
der Rahmen knackst etwas (eine alte Banshee-Krankheit...) im Tretlagerbereich beim Bergauffahren, was jedoch die Gesamt-Funktion in keinster Weise beeiträchtigt; ich denke, man muss die Lager einfetten/fester ziehen, dann geht es vielleicht weg; beim Bergrunterfahren hört man nix! Aber seit unbesorgt, es sind wie gesagt KEINE Risse oder sonstigen Defekte vorhanden!
insgesamt ist der Rahmen gut erhalten (siehe Bilder) und arbeitet sehr smoooooth!
alle Gewinde sind im top Zustand
Radstand lässt sich 3-fach verstellen, darum 3 Steckachsenlöcher und 3x Scheibenbremsaufnahme
der Rahmen hat neue Lager im März 2011 erhalten
Umwerferanbringung möglich
nur Scheibenbremse
1  1/8 zoll durchgängig Steuerrohr
Easton RAD Spezialrohrsatz
massives Kegger® Steuerrohr (wenn man dranklopft, hört es sich wie ein massiver Alu-Block an!)
derb-massiver verstärkter und verstrebter Monoblock Tretlagerbereich (eine Augenweide, siehe Fotos!)
Gewicht ca. 6,3 kg incl. Dämpfer ("Gewicht stabilisiert!")
an der rechten Kettenstrebe ist ein Stück Fahrradschlauch als Schutz angebracht (kann durch Zerlegen des Rahmens wieder entfernt werden)
Fox Stahlfederdämpfer DHX 3.0/ 20 cm lang mit Feder FOXSHOX 600x2.35
Umwerferschellenmaß 34,9 mm
Sattelstützenmaß 30,0 mm
12mm x 15 cm Steckachse
Tretlagerbreite 68 mm
alle weiteren Rahmenmaße siehe Foto!
max. Reifenbreite: satte 3 Zoll (es passt sogar ein 3.0 x 26" Gazza rein!)
der Rahmen hatte ein Marzocchi Supermonster 300mm Gabel ausgehalten!!! (die Gabel ist NICHT mit dabei)



*Lieferumfang*
Banshee Scream Rahmen Baujahr 2003
Steckachse 12mm x 15 cm
Race Face Steuersatz (eingepresst) incl. Dichtungsringe und Konusring für eine Gabel
Fox Stahlfederdämpfer DHX 3.0, 20 cm lang und Feder FOXSHOX 600x2.35




*Wie fährt sich ein Banshee Scream Rahmen?*

Der Rahmen fährt sich wie ein Panzer! Man hat das Gefühl, einen massiven Alu-Block unter einem zu haben! Die Konstruktion ist außerordentlich steif und lässt sich erstaunlich gut bergauftreten, kein Pedalrückschlag. Bergab bügelt der Rahmen alles platt und kommt einfach nicht an seine Grenzen. An das Gewicht gwöhnt man sich schnell und der Federweg kann süchtig machen...


Was die Wenigsten über den Rahmen wissen:

Das Unterrohr sowie die Kettenstreben sind aus Doppelrohren gefertigt!!! Äußerlich lässt sich dies im Steuerrohrbereich sowie in der Kettenstebenmitte an einem "Mittelsteg" erkennen, siehe Bilder, insbesondere oberhalb des "B" vom Banshee-Schriftzug. Dadurch ist er nahezu unzerstörbar.


*Fragen gerne auch unter Tel. 0049-89-87788008*


----------



## Deleted 185298 (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo kann ich den Rahmen noch bekommen!?

Gruss Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

